# Raft Guide Instruction for private boaters Durango, CO



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

4 Corners Whitewater is pleased to offer a raft guide school designed specifically for private boaters interested in learning how to guide/row on class III whitewater. This school will be lead by yours truly - with over 20 years (yeah I am that old but I got carded today so there) experience guiding on class III to V whitewater all around the world.










You will learn all kinds of cool stuff including reading water, scouting, eddies, ferries, dealing with wraps, flips, swimmers, leadership, rescue, and safety. Our school is known for its comprehensive hands on training. Some of our students have gone on to guide commercially on class IV rivers within a year of graduating.

Classes are held on weekends for the working folk. April 17-18, April 24, 25 on the Lower Animas and May 1 & 2 on the Upper Animas conditions permitting. Cost is $550 includes all equipment and instruction. We have some enthusiastic students signed up already - will you be next?

Raft guide school for commercial guides is also offered on June 1, 2010 see Raft guide school, Durango Colorado for more info on both schools. Call 970-259-4608 with any questions.

See You On The River!


----------

